# Fishing with Leadcore Line in Devils Lake or Sakakawea?



## hydro (Mar 5, 2004)

I started fishing with lead core line in Devils Lake a few years ago and it's a killer up there at times.
3 colors of leadcore and small jointed cranks such as the Rapala jointed Shad Rap seem to work well for me.
Anyone out there care to share any tips on using leadcore up there and also, has anyone out there tried using leadcore at Sakakawea?


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I use lead core a lot on Sak. It is a real killer for contour trolling and later in the season when the fish move deeper.

I like to use it for shallow water trolling because you basically can run it just behind the boat and follow the contours of the structure. I have used it in as shallow as 4 feet of water, using my kicker or electric motors. I use about 10 feet of fire line and then any where from 10-20 feet of lead core line. With the line that short it will track right with your boat and not be out of position while you are folling some sharp breaks. I even run it threw heavy weeds and that has worked great for us.

My favorite baits are the jointed raps. and wally divers. These have been great baits for us. Good luck this season


----------

